# Boston Police Patrolmen's Union under fire (Threads Merged)



## kwflatbed

*Boston Police Patrolmen's Union under fire*

ROXBURY, Mass. -- The Boston Police Patrolmen's Union has come under fire after being accused of using sexist and racists comments in its newsletter.

Read more: http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/...3/boston-police-patrolmen-s-union-under-fire/


----------



## cc3915

Davis needs to shut his trap. I don't see anything wrong with what was published. It's all PC bullshit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD

Smoke and mirrors. Inadequate leadership is the problem. Davis is deflecting. When you look like shit, try to make someone else look worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

> Among the controversial comments in the newsletter, there were references to the Occupy Boston demonstrators as "spoiled snots playing professional protester," Muslim women who "have to wear baggy dresses and veils at all times" and Senate Candidate Elizabeth Warren as "your candidate for squaw."​


If these are the most offensive of the comments or representative of the tone of the other comments, what's the problem? The occupiers were a bunch of spoiled snots and Muslim women are forced to wear baggy clothes if they follow their religion. The only one that I could see the completely uniformed davis and the rest of the liberals getting their panties in a twist over is calling elizabeth warren "your candidate for squaw." But, considering the comment was most likely mocking warren and not Native Americans or women, even this is not offensive, unless you're a grossly uninformed blow hard who thinks he's smart. warren is the one who has mocked Native Americans with her unsupported claims and continued protests that her tribal claims are true.

http://www.nativeweb.org/pages/legal/squaw.html


> *Squaw means the totality of being female*
> 
> Squaw is *NOT *an English word. It *IS *a phoenetic rendering of an Algonkian word that does *NOT *translate to "a woman's private parts." The word "squaw" - as "esqua," "squa," "skwa," "skwe" and other variants - traditionally means the totality of being female, not just the female anatomy. The word has been interpreted by modern activists as a slanderous assault against Native American women. But traditional Algonkian speakers, in both Indian and English, still say words like "nidobaskwa" = a female friend, "manigebeskwa" = woman of the woods, or "Squaw Sachem" = female chief. When Abenaki people sing the Birth Song, they address "nuncksquassis" = "little woman baby."
> 
> During the contact period, northeastern American Indian people taught the colonists the word "squaw," and whites incorporated it into their speech. English observers described women's medicinal plants such as "squaw vine" and "squaw root," among many others. There are rumors about the word's usage as an insult by French fur traders among western tribes who were not Algonkian speakers. But the insult was in the usage, not in the original word.
> 
> Any word can hurt when used as a weapon. Banning the word will not erase the past, and will only give the oppressors power to define our language. What words will be next? Pappoose? Sachem? Pow Wow? If we accept the slander, and internalize the insult, we discredit our female ancestors who felt no shame at hearing the word spoken. To ban indigenous words discriminates against Native people and their languages. Are we to be condemned to speaking only the "King's English?" What about all the words from other Native American languages?
> 
> Let me tell you a story. A good friend, a revered New England Algonkian elder, gave her granddaughter a traditional name that ended in "-skwa" meaning "powerful little woman." That poor girl came home from school in tears one day, asking, "Why did you name me such a horrible name? All my teachers told me it's a dirty word." When our languages are perceived as dirty words, we and our grandchildren are in grave danger of losing our self-respect. That school is now being taught that squaw is *NOT *a dirty word, but an indigenous term that has been misused and misunderstood, and that it is an appropriate, traditional, and honorable part of this girl's name.
> 
> Some American Indian activists have written to me saying, "well, YOU can use the word if you want, but WE consider it obscene." This labeling of my indigenous language as obscene is a racist statement. It makes no sense for Native people to cling to and accept a wrong translation. We must stop now and educate, rather than tolerate the loss of our language due to ignorance.
> 
> http://www.nativeweb.org/pages/legal/squaw.html


----------



## lofu

The one quote I saw that had the spoiled brats all in a tizzy on twitter was something to the effect of "The new Egyptian government has mad having sex with your dead wife legal as long as she'll still warm. The sex is the same but the dishes pile up." Thats no worse than anything Jay Leno says in his nightly monologue.


----------



## Guest

any of you old guys remember catholic women having to cover their head and face at mass? I can remember my grandmother wearing some kind of hat with a lace thing hanging down. At least the catholic church is moving forward.


----------



## honor12900

Just another typical liberal media PC attack against the police.


----------



## cpd4720

*Shit Boston Cops Say*

*The Boston Police Patrolmen's Association maligns blacks, Muslims, gays, and women - in plain sight, backed by some of the region's wealthiest brands*
By *CHRIS FARAONE* | July 4, 2012

Read more: http://thephoenix.com/boston/news/140923-shit-boston-cops-say/#ixzz1zlpBNPFA​








​

Read more: http://thephoenix.com/boston/news/140923-shit-boston-cops-say/#ixzz1zlpBNPFA​
http://thephoenix.com/boston/news/140923-shit-boston-cops-say/ ​


----------



## Guest

There's the BPPA exercising that pesky First Amendment again.


----------



## niteowl1970

Will the Phoenix do a follow-up and show examples of ex-gangbangers that have "turned their lives around" ? I'm not talking about dudes that were only on the fringe of the lifestyle, I'm talking active gang members that walked away and are now productive members of society.


----------



## Lifer

......and the problem is?......not seeing it........might the problem be the obvious one....if it looks like a zit pop it...don't cover it up......the bad guys are usually the problem.....bad bad police god forbid the cops get sick of the bs.


----------



## HistoryHound

Maybe I've spent so much time here I've become desensitized to it or maybe I just had common sense to begin with, but I read all of these and they're not any worse than things I've heard people say elsewhere. The only thing I had an issue with was the term "spalpeens", had to pull out the dictionary for that one. ​
http://thephoenix.com/Boston/news/140924-worst-of-pax/


----------



## MaDuce

Delta784 said:


> There's the BPPA exercising that pesky First Amendment again.


The Second Amendment doesn't seem to apply in Massachusetts so why should the First?


----------



## bok

The good ol' Boston Phoenix, a bastion of the 1st Amendment, we all know the ire that has been generated from past articles and or editorials of their specious Right's to spew. However, when an opposing entity such as the BPD PAX Centurion, a means of publishing the self preservation of a union's function, there comes drastic and extreme contrast. Why does the Phoenix come done on law abiding and law / rights protecting sworn police officers; because they do not care for what they hear from first on the line police officers. Well, this is life, and there is no black and white as proposed by certain political and more importantly ideological factions; this is life in it most raw form and it is GRAY. he BPD were the national model for legal interaction w/ the "Occutards"/ So fuck off B Phoenix and continue to divulge and promote smut in the great city of Boston....Happy Independence Day Mother FUCKERS


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Sh*t Boston Cops Say was a hit piece sponsored by the Occupy Movement to smear BPD! The Phoenix is a rag that supports itself by sex ads that objectify women but has a Holier than thou attitude when slamming the PAX-Don't forget the owner of that "paper's" wife=(former-Thank God)Judge Maria Lopez, Remember her, she gave a CONVICTED child molester probation!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Today's Boston Globe (late to the party as usual) ran a story calling for the editor of PAX to resign, and interviewed MAMLEO (Hi H8rs!) VP but had to go back 2 years to find something on the staff...which ,of course they took out of context in an effort to make a story out of nothing-don't let the truth get in the way


----------



## Rights4Cops

Show support for the BPPA everyone, Jimmy Carnell is a great man and a brilliant writer we cannot allow these people to silence the PAX Centurion all of these men deserve to express opinions just as anyone of these "occupiers" do. If you're an officer of any area and enjoy this newsletter, lets not allow these people to attack cops, attack the BPPA, and attack the men who write for all of you police departments out there. You know the trials and tribulations you've faced on this job regardless of whether people respect you or not. To be an officer is tough, even when you don't see your family for days at a time because you're working your ass off for them. Or because you're protecting the very people who hate you! God bless the men & women in blue!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

I followed the stories on line and noticed several comments from the same folks including a "Robin" who id'ed herself as an Occupy Boston member. Google the stories including Universal Hub, Ye Olde Douchebag Decree,Occupy Police and the Phoenix, it's a bit tedious, but the haters are all there backslapping each other over this...just sayin


----------



## Rights4Cops

Mr. Scribbles you are 100% correct. If any of you officers out there believe you have a right to your opinion whether it be through yourself or the PAX, stand up and support the PAX Centurion, BPPA, and the Boston Police department! Why should we be silenced and they are allowed to bash police officers, the police union, and a rightfully earned newsletter?They are now bringing bussing in South Boston from the 1970's into their dumb cause when, in actuality, they have not a clue of anything about it; They were not there! These people have no lives, they live for this! Why bring bussing into this? Last time I checked it is 2012.


----------



## Rights4Cops

So everyone who is reading this needs to check out Clean up BPPA type it into google search they have taken videos of police officers from their occupy movement and are pathetically grasping at nothing to get police officers into trouble. PLEASE SUPPORT THE BPPA also, twitter search Robin she is a filthy cop hater and she is desperate in her attempts to bring the BPPA down. She has no life she as a 32 year old nothing occupier trying desperately to make a name for herself. She is CONSTANTLY on twitter bashing police and certain BPPA officers who have families they are SUPPORTING! PLEASE SUPPORT THE PAX CENTURION AND IT'S OFFICERS!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Mom's basement must be hot this time of year! Stop and Shop just caved in to the Occupiers and dropped their ads in PAX, I'd like to fight fire with fire and get cops/cop families to email these businesses and express our displeasure. A family of 4 spends more $$ than an Occupier buying tofu and cat food...Lord knows they aren't buying soap or deodorant


----------



## Guest

Mr Scribbles said:


> A family of 4 spends more $$ than an Occupier *shoplifting* tofu and cat food...Lord knows they aren't buying soap or deodorant


FIFY.


----------



## Rights4Cops

Mr Scribbles said:


> Mom's basement must be hot this time of year! Stop and Shop just caved in to the Occupiers and dropped their ads in PAX, I'd like to fight fire with fire and get cops/cop families to email these businesses and express our displeasure. A family of 4 spends more $$ than an Occupier buying tofu and cat food...Lord knows they aren't buying soap or deodorant


It's disgusting. I've already begun the boycott, refuse to walk through their doors. How could you possibly cave into a bunch of cyber-occupy-bullies? We need to get the word out there COPS/FAMILIES is right. Pretty sure you're receiving more business from families that actually spend a good chunk of their pay checks every week to feed (or if you will buy hygienic products because we all know they sponged themselves every ONCE in a while if at all in the South Station sinks ew) their children. These people actually think they are on to something they're finding absolute shit thats already been reported prior to their "research" (no lie thats really what they consider creeping on the internet into all hours of the night) If they want to harass advertisers EVERY COP who reads this should do the same to Stop & Shop. Sucks for you Stop & Shop! Sorry you're truly dumb enough to betray the people who actually spend money at your stores for their families. So let's get the word out to as many police officers & their families as we can!


----------



## Rights4Cops

Check this out


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Rights4Cops said:


> Check this out


 Did the PAX even make the top 10 or did they glom all the awards for themselves?


----------



## Rights4Cops

Mr Scribbles said:


> Did the PAX even make the top 10 or did they glom all the awards for themselves?


To be completely honest, it was far to tedious and boring for me to read. What a shitty "paper." It only caught my eye when I saw the front page, what ignorant hypocrites. Not just that, but the obscenities in this paper is just filthy. Aren't they the ones crying sexism? I'm baffled that these feminists haven't cried foul on the Phoenix yet. It's hilarious that this is continuing.. and they probably did take all of the awards because they are the biggest offenders! We've got to get the word out about Stop & Shop and Harpoon, and I've never been a fan of Harpoon anyway!


----------



## Rights4Cops

Get ready.. The Phoenix is going to be printing another shit paper with a response from Jimmy Carnell! BACK THE BOSTON POLICE, The BPPA, and Jimmy Carnell !! They ARE MAD because they are being called out for what they really are.. their cowardice "tweeters" constantly responding! Hypocrisy at it's best going to happen once again! These loser 20 something and 30 something year olds with nothing to do but whine, bitch, and moan about every injustice they come across. Here we go! They hate to see the truth!


----------



## Rights4Cops

You are completely correct. However, in order to keep the PAX going which voices many people/police officers opinion, we all need to write into the BPPA in support of James Carnell, the BPD, and the first amendment which applies to police officer's off duty as well. These people want us to be silent so that they may point their liberal fingers at the BPPA. None of them, REGARDLESS of what they "say", these are cop hating losers. They want total chaos not a "peaceful" society. They want to shut up everyone but themselves. We cannot let them do this. Write to the union anyone who sees this in support of Jimmy Carnell and the PAX centurion. They constantly contradict themselves, one day they say occupy has become all "rich kids" the next day its become "adults who want to relive the 60's", I'm sorry isn't that what these occupiers were offended by in the first place? Right. It doesn't matter if you are not a police officer, get your friends, families anyone to write in support of this. We will let them win if we do not fight back at all.. "Evil with flourish when good men stand by and do nothing" LETS LIVE UP TO THIS QUOTE


----------



## Rights4Cops

CHECK OUT THE REAL OCCUPY RACISTS! I DONT BELIEVE JIM CARNELL EVER USED THESE TERMS! 
http://twitpic.com/abq610


----------



## Rights4Cops

mtc said:


> BPPA and "PAX" Should be using the "Phoenix" front page headline in their next issue.
> 
> How very Democratic of them - total pure hypocrasy !


http://twitpic.com/abq610 seriously check this out


----------



## Rights4Cops

I don't believe I've ever seen James Carnell use these terms but nice to know that these people do! http://twitpic.com/abq610


----------



## Rights4Cops

Not only is that link full of racism .. they are discriminating against the Irish as well Tommy McIrish? They are spewing derogatory terms people need to see this and realize who the real RACISTS are!


----------



## HistoryHound

Rights4Cops said:


> Not only is that link full of racism .. they are discriminating against the Irish as well Tommy McIrish? They are spewing derogatory terms people need to see this and realize who the real RACISTS are!


Well clearly they're not that bright. Everyone knows it's Paddy O'Irish. 

(I'm Irish, so that's not racist)


----------



## Rights4Cops

mtc said:


> Honestly?
> How do we know that's not YOU posting shit?
> 
> Think about it... there's no way to say WHO that is...


I specifically took it straight off of the kids twitter page he has posted it on twitter


----------



## Rights4Cops

http://thephoenix.com/Boston/news/141939-talking-shit/
get to know twitter these posts on the comments are on all of their pages too they have posted them on this site and on their twitter feeds


----------



## Rights4Cops

Doesn't matter who it came from ultimately it was said and it is racist no matter who's mouth it comes from.


----------



## Rights4Cops

Well I believe the same thing was said about these people.. If you don't like whats in the pax DON'T READ IT. they chose to read the PAX centurion and start a campaign against it and it's editor. So maybe all voices should be heard what's said on both sides, it is what it is defending the rights of others as well. I'm not being silenced because they want us to be why allow them to smear a Union newspaper and attack its editor?


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> The media smears law enforcement, public safety, and public employees in general on a routine basis.
> 
> This is nothing new - campaigning against free speech - isn't either.
> 
> Notice they don't have the sack to come HERE and bitch!


That could be fun if they did. I'm sure we'll all play nice.


----------



## Rights4Cops

HistoryHound said:


> That could be fun if they did. I'm sure we'll all play nice.


Hey guys, we got an audience from "occupiers" on twitter! To quote their term "trolling" on mass cops. Want the real definition of pig, guy? Pride Integrity Guts! Apparently we are the "internet cowards"! Now that's the funniest thing I've heard in a while. These are the ones attacking the BPPA etc. They're not playing "nice" saying cops should be "fire fighters" (oink oink)


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> They're morons and believe EVERYTHING they read on the internet.... TRUST me !!


They sure do.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Just got onto this-sorry so late, how appropriate it's called "TWITpic" because they certainly are...nice bandana dude! Do you think you're Jesse james or maybe a Sandanista, or maybe mom's basement is dusty too...playing dress-up is fun. BTW Tommy McIrish? The Phoenic claims the funny man at PAX is Guido Giggle-ielmo, just sayin'


----------



## Rights4Cops

Mr Scribbles said:


> Just got onto this-sorry so late, how appropriate it's called "TWITpic" because they certainly are...nice bandana dude! Do you think you're Jesse james or maybe a Sandanista, or maybe mom's basement is dusty too...playing dress-up is fun. BTW Tommy McIrish? The Phoenic claims the funny man at PAX is Guido Giggle-ielmo, just sayin'


HAHA thanks, Mr. Scribbles, Jesse James gave me credit for your post! Someone's really taken a liking to me, oh boy! Thanks, Sandinista, I'm flattered!


----------



## Rights4Cops

http://truth-out.org/news/item/1082...makes-for-unlikely-alliance-of-cops-occupiers

This is one of the "occupiers" newest articles. Anything these losers have quoted have been extremely taken out of context. They are taking random sentences from past articles to smear the PAX centurion and it's editor. These people are sick and have no lives. It's funny how they only target Jim Carnell especially when the leadership of the union knows EXACTLY what it is this newsletter before it is printed. If you don't like it assholes DON'T READ IT! This paper isn't meant for the public it is strictly for police officers go read your disgusting, filthy phoenix newsletter if ya don't like it! They think they are the only people who can speak their mind and anyone with an opposite view is condemned for speaking their opinion. Time for any/all police officers reading to support the PAX centurion, BPPA, and the editor James Carnell.


----------



## cc3915

Are they still around? Fuck them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rights4Cops

cc3915 said:


> Are they still around? Fuck them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently you can't write any negative comments to them on this article. I wrote one and they have banned me from the site and claimed "authorities will take action because security was concerned about my offensive content" They took it off because I was discrediting them and the author of the article because they had false statements. I guess I was right when I said they think they're the only people who's opinions can be heard.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

And here I thought they were so polite and tolerant...and those wonderful folks at MAMLEO inviting them over for ?? I read that article from the link, and couldn't believe what an outrageous piece of crap it was. If this guy's an attorney, I'd love him to defend some of the scumbags I deal with, the jails would be full, what a %&^$#( blowhard. He probably gets stuck in a three way mirror


----------



## 7costanza

You can thank Communists like Elizabeth " Granny" Warren and Barry " you didnt build that" Soetero for the Occupiers. It was people like them who inspired these fuckin assclowns, over 7400 arrests and not a SINGLE fuckin thing accomplished, yet we now know the directive to leave the little spoon fed fuckfaces alone while they destroyed National Parks, caused millions im damage, raped, sold drugs and injured your brethren came straight from the CIC ( Communist in Charge) himself, remember this when yall are heading to the voting booths or supporting any candidate with a D next to their name. Also, the Colorado shooter was an Occupier, funny how that cunt on PBS hasnt mentioned that.


----------



## Shield3323

Once again these vigilantes make it seem as if they know all about the ins and outs of the Pax Centurion and the BPPA. They manage to find another fool who thinks he is writing facts and yet the article is full of non truths and misleading info. The Bppa officers are well aware of what goes into the Pax each issue. After reading this article it has become obvious that the time has come for the BPPA to stop ignoring the nonsense and confront the ones who are smearing their name by withholding the full content of articles in the newsletter.


----------



## Shield3323

Mr Scribbles said:


> And here I thought they were so polite and tolerant...and those wonderful folks at MAMLEO inviting them over for ?? I read that article from the link, and couldn't believe what an outrageous piece of crap it was. If this guy's an attorney, I'd love him to defend some of the scumbags I deal with, the jails would be full, what a %&^$#( blowhard. He probably gets stuck in a three way mirror


Those wonderful folks at MAMLEO and Willie Bradley sure had a lot to say about Jim Carnell and the BPPA. Since they were in a church they surely know the words of the Lord that warned " Let he who is without sin cast the first stone". I'm sure if they think back over their careers there may be something that they aren't too proud of. They along with the occupiers/cleanup bppa crew are using the Pax to get their own agendas going. Both groups are feeding non factual info to anyone who will listen. Time to move on people and don't read the Pax if you don't like it.


----------



## Rights4Cops

7costanza said:


> You can thank Communists like Elizabeth " Granny" Warren and Barry " you didnt build that" Soetero for the Occupiers. It was people like them who inspired these fuckin assclowns, over 7400 arrests and not a SINGLE fuckin thing accomplished, yet we now know the directive to leave the little spoon fed fuckfaces alone while they destroyed National Parks, caused millions im damage, raped, sold drugs and injured your brethren came straight from the CIC ( Communist in Charge) himself, remember this when yall are heading to the voting booths or supporting any candidate with a D next to their name. Also, the Colorado shooter was an Occupier, funny how that cunt on PBS hasnt mentioned that.


 Couldn't have said it better myself.. Also the man in the Colorado shooting was a member of "Black Bloc Occupy" They are the most violent members of Occupy.. their protests consist of dressing in all black and covering their faces. A few of these "Clean up BPPA" losers are actually a part of that group. But they don't mention that at all.. They deficated all over Dewey square and single handedly ruined that area. People were covering their faces as they walked past them because the stench was so bad. MAMLEO is full of opportunists, they don't care about "Occupy" this was a perfect ploy for them to use for their own fake, dumb cause. When all else fails pull out homophobic, racist, and sexist insults. If you look at the comments they wrote on that article one of them is RACIST towards the Irish. But that's not racism because Irish people are white. These dumbasses don't even know the oppression the Irish faced from the British, they were starved and treated like slaves, the women were raped repeatedly and ripped from their families. These people have false facts and how is this solely blamed on the editor?? The union needs to stand up and fight for this.. their opinion matters and as for them saying that the PAX is impressionable upon these young cops and swaying their opinions.. THESE ARE GROWN ASS MEN they are not being forced to read this newsletter or forced to have the same opinion they read it because they like to read it. Get a life occupiers move on


----------



## Shield3323

For over a month these looney occupiers have been attacking and attempting to get anyone to join there cause against the BPPA,Jim Carnell and the Pax. The only type of media coverage they get is from the likes of the Phoenix,occupy radio shows,Mamleo town hall meetings and now the biggie for them Truthout. The one person who hasn't acknowledge anything is the president of BPPA and NAPO Thomas Nee. Why is this man silent about the campaign against the union he is in charge of? Is he too busy introducing the VP of US Joe Biden and waiting on a new job? No wonder these people writing are confused about who the leader of the union is. They are assuming it is James Carnell because the man in charge hasn't uttered a word on anything that has been happening. Shame on you Mr. Nee for not knowing when to speak up and defend the union you represent.


----------



## Guest

Shield3323 said:


> Shame on you Mr. Nee for not knowing when to speak up and defend the union you represent.


I've never seen Tommy Nee be shy about anything, so if he's quiet, I'm sure it's for a good reason. When I was union president, I said some pretty outrageous stuff, but I always cleared it with the labor lawyer first, and he would sometimes tell me to bite my tongue.


----------



## Shield3323

You are right Mr. Nee has never been shy about anything but, remaining silent after nearly two months of this bullshit is uncharacteristic of any union leadership. I'm sure when you were union president there weren't cyber bullies attacking and smearing the names of an editor,the newsletter and your union. Editorials and paper news media attacks could be dealt with publicly. Now you have cowards hiding on social networking attacking on a daily basis. Maybe Mr. Nee and his lawyers should learn more about it. I' m sure most of these OB activists and the Phoenix's so called writer have looked into the fair use act when they are mocking the Pax and its editor. Maybe these assholes are making Mr. Nee's life easier by setting their sites on the Pax editor. I still believe Mr. Nee is waiting for a federal job and you should know as a former union president that backing certain politicians has its perks. Checkout the cleanupbppa.org website and see what's going on . OB activists have personally attacked James Carnell by putting out his badge number and posting videos. They are convinced they have uncovered the misuse of scholarships funds and are out the destroy the Pax . Thanks for your response but biting your tongue for two months is painful.

Isn't the motto UNITY AND STRENGTH ? Not seeing it here.


----------



## Guest

Shield3323 said:


> I'm sure when you were union president there weren't cyber bullies attacking and smearing the names of an editor,the newsletter and your union.


No, they didn't bother with cyber....they just mailed pictures of hardcore gay pornography to my house, addressed to my then 6 year-old son, asking if he was proud of his cop father (I reported it to the US Postal Inspectors, it's public record, go look it up). And had women call my house and cell phones to leave messages telling of extraordinary (and totally untrue) sexual exploits I had with various females.



Shield3323 said:


> Thanks for your response but biting your tongue for two months is painful.


Yeah, it is, but sometimes it's necessary. Unless you've been in a union leadership position, you have absolutely, positively no idea what kind of stress and pressure comes with the job, especially with a department as large and as political as Boston PD.


----------



## kwflatbed

Threads meged we don't need two threads on the same subject.


----------



## Shield3323

Delta784 said:


> No, they didn't bother with cyber....they just mailed pictures of hardcore gay pornography to my house, addressed to my then 6 year-old son, asking if he was proud of his cop father (I reported it to the US Postal Inspectors, it's public record, go look it up). And had women call my house and cell phones to leave messages telling of extraordinary (and totally untrue) sexual exploits I had with various females.
> 
> Yeah, it is, but sometimes it's necessary. Unless you've been in a union leadership position, you have absolutely, positively no idea what kind of stress and pressure comes with the job, especially with a department as large and as political as Boston PD.


Its terrible what they did to your family and I guess they are are all cut from the same cloth. After reading this and giving it some thought I do believe you are right. I do not know the stress and pressure of the job in the leadership position. I do understand stress on a slightly smaller scale. With all the is going on with this group of shitheads and the merging of the groups in a town hall meeting it will be interesting to watch it play out. ( I still think he is getting a federal job)


----------



## Shield3323

Its seems the Occupy Boston group is about to implode (their words) with all the infighting. Seriously now can't they all just get along. Breakout the bongo drums and let the dancing begin . GA meetings can't get the college students,thirtysomething activists or elder hippies to agree on the plans. September is almost here people were is all the love? Should it be Dewey,City hall Plaza,or the Boston Common? What to do with all the fundraising money? Tents/no tents,PB&J sandwiches or supply food for the devoted. Discuss Dewey' s problems. Rapes,robberies,drugs and how to get past them with a new and improved OB with whoever is left. The Douchebag Decree should be awarded to the douches that can't seem to get it together.(Favorite OB word is douchebag and douche) . Whatever they do there will be a shoutout to the BPPA and its editor. Probably will have signs or chants in honor of 1101 and BPPA. Some day their sorry and digusting asses will realize this is not the place for them and maybe they can merge with other Occupy groups in other cities,who rub it in their face about the unity. Bandanas and vendetta mask will probably be supplied.


----------



## Rights4Cops

PB&J sandwiches? For 30 something year old losers? Last time I had one of those I was roughly 5 years old and I hated them at age 5 too.. they're so mature! Love their "WE DID IT!!" expressions..hold that please... What was it that you did?! What they did is make everyone realize how friggin stupid they are. They criticize people's grammar that actually have college degrees.. I'm sorry did you go to college? Nope ya didn't.. Sorry again, but are you a professor of literature or english? Nope you aren't. They don't realize all of us are laughing at them and what a joke they've become to everybody. I won't leave MAMLEO out of the fun either.. Yes we are laughing at all of you too! MAMLEO is using Occupy; so occupiers why don't you think with what little brain cells you have left and realize you are merely a prop to MAMLEO. You are all professional protesters with no lives, have no real friends that aren't on the internet, and whining, pathetic 30 something losers. Get a real job, and real jobs aren't "feminist babysitters".. hmm never heard of that occupation before?


----------

